# Broadhead for Elk ???



## Don (Aug 15, 2004)

Any Elk hunters out there? What type of broadheads are you using?

:texasflag


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

If it were me, I'd drop the extra cash for these.......

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Broad...ilver+Flame_c57_s266_p298_i4403X_product.html


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

rocky mountain supremes


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO...use what whatever shoots best in your bow. I don't think you need any different broadhead than you would use for whitetail.

The only thing I would say is, just be sure you are using a very sturdy broadhead. Elk bones are larger than whitetail. If I were going, I would use the same 100gr Slick Tricks I shoot at whitetail.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Montec G5's............


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll be using Muzzy MX-4's......


----------



## catclaw (May 17, 2010)

I would use a 3 blade 100 grain Rage I have had very good luck with these.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I agree 100% with the plale one.. Shot my elk with an estimated weight of 900lbs with the same 2 blade muzzy phanton that I always use... ran 80yrds and laid down...Walker



TXPalerider said:


> IMO...use what whatever shoots best in your bow. I don't think you need any different broadhead than you would use for whitetail.
> 
> The only thing I would say is, just be sure you are using a very sturdy broadhead. Elk bones are larger than whitetail. If I were going, I would use the same 100gr Slick Tricks I shoot at whitetail.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got back from our yearly elk hunt in Colorado with our bows my group killed out 100% again. We use what we whitetail hunt with I use 100 grain thunder heads and they used there muzzys with 1'' cutting surface. I talked to the gamewarden in the area and we talked about broadheads for elk hunting. They highly recommend anything with a 7/8 to 1'' cutting blade. They did some test on them and said they out performed the larger cutting surface broadheads since they penetrate alot better. None of our elk went farther than 80 yards this trip.


----------

